# Sacral laminectomy and kyphoplasty



## pmoody@biancosurgery.com (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm not able to find a cpt code for the sacral level, only thoracic and lumbar. Would I just use the code for the lumbar area (63047 & 22524)?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 24, 2012)

no you cannot do that, check in the Category 3 (T codes) section of the book and if there is not one there then you will need to use unlisted codes.


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 24, 2012)

Check out 63011 for a scaral laminectomy for decompression.  I don't have the op report, so not sure if there was a foraminotomy performed.


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 24, 2012)

Check out 63011 for a sacral laminectomy for decompression.  I don't have the op report, so not sure if there was a foraminotomy performed.


----------

